# 30 gallon is bowing!!



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

my 30 gallon rectangle is turning into a bowfront, the front is curved like a bowfront slightly now I just noticed this is like the only tank I have besides my 38 which isn't set up and needs time to cycle and I don't want the tank to break all over my floor.....will it be ok for awhile?*H2


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Does it have a top brace in place? I would take your water down to make the bowing go down. If not, it'll put pressure on the seals and it will start leaking.


----------



## plecosrawesome (Mar 1, 2011)

it doesnt have a brace 30 longs dont but iread that it is normal for a tank like this to bow a little...its been like this since i had it up and i didnt notice till last night


----------



## Kaiden32 (Sep 4, 2010)

If it's not bowing too much I would just keep an eye on it.


----------



## PolymerTim (Sep 22, 2009)

I would measure the bow to give us an idea how much we're talking about. My tank is a 29 gal standard and mine has always bowed. For the first couple months, it really bothered me. I was afraid the stand I had it on wasn't flat, but I've done everything imaginable to level and flatten that tank and it still bows. Mine bows out about 1/4 inch at the top when completely full. I did a lot of reading around the web to find out how much bow is normal. What I found out is that most tanks of my size don't bow noticeably at all, but a few do. Most of the ones that bow don't flat out break, but they can start leaking at the edge seals as jrman mentioned. For what its worth, min'es about 1.5 years old and so far so good [fingers crossed].


----------

